# bon moment pour acheter un Imac



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2000)

Salut à tous, j'ai enfin les moyens pour acheter un Imac mais voila, je me demande si c'est bien le moment 
La vitesse des processeurs va t-elle beaucoup augmenter dans les prochains moi?
Merci ciao


----------



## szamcha (28 Mai 2000)

C sûr que la question est à ce poser... la gamme actuelle n'a pas évoluée depuis novembre-décembre.... C qui fait un long délais par rapport aux habitudes apple...
Mon avis perso serait d'attendre les annonces de cet été... ou alors d'attendre que les prix de iMac actuels baissent encore plus.


----------



## pygmale (29 Mai 2000)

C'est sûr que toute personne qui désire acheter un ordinateur se pose cette question, vu la vitesse à laquelle une configuration devient rapidement dépassée.

Cependant mon avis est que, pour un usage personnelle, d'attendre la sortie du dernier modèle plus puissant, plus rapide et surtout... plus cher, est un cercle vicieux frustrant.

A tout moment, il y a des annonces de presse qui annonce LA MACHINE révolutionnaire qui va sortir dans quelques mois, et l'on passe son temps à attendre la prochaine supermachine.

Il faut savoir définir ses besoins qui sont souvent bien au-deça des possibilités des ordinateurs actuelles.

Je pense qu'il faut savoir attendre quand les machines qui sont annoncées vont remplir ou mieux remplir ces besoins; mais attendre pour simplement avoir plus de puissance est inutile et frustrant.

Amicalement.


----------

